# Some of the girls :)



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Heres a few pictures of some of the girls I have!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Man, I envy those long ears and the one with the roman nose....something I wish I could get


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you! I've tried hard for them.


















They all have roman noses. The ones that don't are kids and overtime always get them. 














Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls!


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , what a gorgeous looking herd you have there 
Love all those colors !


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you Tricky!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

In pic 5 and 6 I really like that silvery one! Is that the same goat? So pretty, I've always wanted a silver goat. I might end up purchasing one someday. Yours is really beautiful!


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Dayna said:


> In pic 5 and 6 I really like that silvery one! Is that the same goat? So pretty, I've always wanted a silver goat. I might end up purchasing one someday. Yours is really beautiful!


Yes! It is! Thank you!














Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

She is one of my favorites ! Very long ears too


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------

